# JTable, colspan



## Niki (7. Nov 2006)

Hallo Forum!

Ich bräuchte eine Bibliothek die eine Table zur Verfügung stellt, mit der ich über mehrere Spalten "spannen" kann. Ich hab ein Beispiel gefunden, welches anscheinend nicht mit 1.4 funktioniert:

http://quicktable.org/jtable/quicktablemain.htm

Hat jemand schon dieses Problem gehabt bzw. auch gelöst?

Danke für jeden Lösungsvorschlag


----------



## André Uhres (7. Nov 2006)

jDynTable
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=7712


----------

